# Going bankrupt in Scotland?



## future (24 Aug 2012)

Hi,

I am just wondering if anyone has any information about going bankrupt in Scotland?  Does anyone know anybody that has gone through the process?


----------



## Time (24 Aug 2012)

http://www.debtwatchdog.com/Sequestration.html


> Sequestration
> What is sequestration?
> 
> Sequestration is the Scottish legal term for personal bankruptcy. It is one way of dealing with debts you cannot pay. The sequestration proceedings:
> ...


----------



## future (24 Aug 2012)

Thank you very much for all this information!


----------

